

MyGengo launches $30,000 API bounty - holdupadam
http://mygengo.com/services/api/lab

======
apgwoz
Interestingly, since the API costs money to use, they could actually _make_ a
killing from this. looking forward to the end of this.

~~~
holdupadam
The API itself doesn't cost money to use but the translation service does
though. Devs can charge a small overhead fee to their clients and profit
themselves.

------
holdupadam
Our mistake - actually the total prize money up for grabs is over $45,000

I'll throw up the updated number after some sleep!

~~~
robert_mygengo
Throw up as in (puke)?

Makes me sound like a hard-ass manager... :(

------
olalonde
Wow, that's a great way to get your API integrated all over the place. Win-win
for the company and developers.

------
jenninthefur
awesome! can't wait to see what people come up with

------
jmadsen
sounds exciting! might take a look myself

